# I found a pigeon with a broken wing..wat do i do?



## virgo7598 (Jul 8, 2006)

I found a pigeon with a broken wing and i put it in a crate with bread and water..what do i do next?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello, Thank you for taking care of this pigeon. Keeping it safe , fed and providing it with water is very important.

Bird seed will be better for it than bread...if you can't find bird food then unpopped popping corn is good.

Can you clarify why you think its wing is broken?

If you let us know where ou are there might be another member near you who can have a look at it.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this bird.

Give the bird a spill proof bowl of wild bird seed, and one with water. Bread is really not suitable. Make sure the bird is kept warm and out of drafts, also the birds wing should be kept restricted so he can't try to fly and damage it more.

Where are you located? It would be good if you can have a professional rehabber or avian vet take a look at the wing.

Perhaps you can take a picture of it, and one of our members who is expert with broken wings can help you to set it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Virgo,


Thank you for helping this Pigeon...!


Now, when you say the Wing is broken, can you give more details?

If is there any blood and visible bone sticking out?

Is the Wing drooping and dragging?


If you let us know your location roughly, maybe someone here can recommend an experienced rrehabber or Avian Vet or both, who could help.

Broken Wings need some finess and a quite experienced hand for them to be evaluated and 'set' properly.

If things are done right, the Pigeon can usually recover quite well.

Let us know?


Otherwise, for now, yes...a inch and a half deep or so flat bottomed Bowl for his Water, and some nice Birdseed would be good to provide...as well as to have him in a cage 'up' shoulder high somewhere, where he will not be bothered by children or cats or other animals...someplace quiet that will feel safe for him...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## virgo7598 (Jul 8, 2006)

well we went and got some bird seeds from the pet store and we spread it on the bottom of the crate instead of bread..i think the wing is broken because when my brother first found it it didnt fly away or anything and it jus walked around our backyard..you can tell one wing is fine and is folded against its body while the other one is kind of crooked..when my dad picked it up and spread out the broken wing..it fluttered..i'm pretty sure its broken or somethings wrong with the wing.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you feel the joints of the wing to see if there is any swelling? Compare it to the good wing and feel them all from the shoulder out.

Pidgey


----------



## virgo7598 (Jul 8, 2006)

So my dad and i put together a cage we had from when my dogs were puppys for the pigeon. Its a rather large cage so now it has room to walk around. We also stuck a tree branch through the cage and the moment we did that it flew up to the branch and is now resting on it. I saw it fly for a moment..my mom was telling me that it can fly for a little bit but then it stops and walks around.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are a few diseases (don't worry, you're safe) that they can get that will mimic a broken wing. Of course, it can be an injury but there's no way to tell without a pretty good description and a lot of question-and-answer work. It appears that you're doing the right things for the bird but if you want it to be able to eventually go back to its life in the wild, you may need to get with us on a more communicative level.

Can you tell us where you (basically) are so that we can see if we have a member or know of a rehabber in your area if it comes to that?

Pidgey


----------

